# [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Ich habe seit heute das Problem, das mein Prozessor zu heiß wird.
AMD 965 BE, selbst mit Standard Takt über 83 Grad bei spielen.
Vermutlich hat sich meine Wärmeleitpaste verabschiedet.
Vorher hatte ich auch schon recht hohe Temperaturen, aber nicht so.
Beim Spielen gibts schon Bluescreens, ich vermute da schaltet der Prozessor oder das Bord ab (kann das sein?!).
Daten siehe Profil, Bilder zum Gehäuse in meinem Album und im Anhang.
In dem Gehäuse ist wenig Platz, der neue Kühler darf nicht höher sein als der alte (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Rev. 2).
Sollte ich ggf. auf eine Lösung wie z.B. Corsair H70 ausweichen / würde es in meinem Gehäuse passen?
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Im Gehäuse sind schon zahlreiche andere Lüfter verbaut, siehe Album.
Preis ist egal, wichtig ist vernünftige Kühlung und es muß in mein Gehäuse passen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich ohne Hilfe etwas passendes finden kann!


----------



## PEG96 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Wenn er passt, würde ich den mugen2 nehmen, der hat das beste pl verhältnis und kühlt nur 3grad schlechter als die top luftkühler.
Mein 1090t friert in games bei unter 40 grad


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Schade, der paßt leider nicht.
Hier mal die Hersteller Maße von meinem alten Kühler: Dimensions (Product)  96 L x 104 W x 122 H mm


----------



## Aggrotyp (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

dein problem ist nicht der kühler sondern das case, was macht ein übertakteter 965 mit 2 hd6850 im crossfire in ein htpc gehäuse?
warum geld für neuen kühler ausgeben damit die cpu 2° kälter wird?
wie siehts mit den gpu temps aus? kann ja auch nicht so berauschend sein.
investier lieber in ein neues geräumigeres gehäuse was besser durchlüftet wird, oder du taktest massiv zurück und undervoltest


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Naja, das sehe ich anders:
Seit einem Jahr lief die ganze Geschichte ohne Probleme!
*Ich will genau mein Gehäuse behalten und suche deshalb eine Lösung für das Problem.
Wenn mein Auto einen Defekt hat, kaufe ich mir schließlich auch nicht direkt ein neues.
Ich habe zudem keine Lust, mir einen Big Tower ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen.*


----------



## Aggrotyp (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

muss ja nicht gleich ein big tower sein, ein midi reicht da voll aus.
deine komponenten heizen sich einfach gegenseitig auf, noch haben wir winter, spätestens im sommer ist dann schluss.
wenn dir der preis wirklich egal ist und du dein gehäuse unbedingt behalten willst halt ausschau auf eine geeignete wasserkühl lösung für 2 gpu´s und deinen 965.

wenn ich mein wohnmobil aufm fiat uno drannhäng darf ich mich nicht wundern wenn der motor kotzt und heißläuft.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Wie gesagt, über ein Jahr hatte ich keine Probleme.
Wenn ich schon das Gehäuse zum Wärmeleitpaste tauschen losmachen, wollte ich direkt eine besser CPU Kühlung montieren.
Der Luftstrom im Gehäuse selbst ist für die Größe ganz gut, ich habe 5 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter im Betrieb.
Und das Netzteile ist andersherum montiert, damit es mit im Luftstrom ist.


----------



## Aggrotyp (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

der Corsair H70 soll schon gute kühleistung haben aber wiederum sehr laut sein.
eine überlegung wert wär der noctua nh-c14- ist ein htpc kühler mit 130mm höhe, würde der passen vom platz? 
wenn ja hättest meiner meinung nach den besten kühler punkto temps, lediglich der preis von ~70€ stoßt noch sauer auf...


----------



## kamiki09 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Ok, schon mal danke.
130mm ist schon wieder zu hoch.
Habe grade noch diesen hier gefunden:
Thermalright AXP-140 Heatsink, gibt es aber scheinbar noch nirgends.


----------



## elohim (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Der AXP-140 ist ja schon ein wenig älter, und wurde eine Zeitlang nicht mehr produziert, ist ab morgen aber wieder verfügbar.

Thermalright AXP-140 Heatsink - Multiplatform - CPU Kuehler

Der ist aufjeden Fall keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

würde dir die h50 empfehlen, die is nicht so laut wie die h70, und das bei gering weniger leistung.
das dürfte die cpu kühl halten, und selbst bei hitzestau im gehaüse, dank ausenangebrachten Radiator (kann dann aber sein das du ein paar modifikationen am gehäuse machen musst wegen außen radi)

innen reinsetzen würde ich den nicht, wie gesagt wegen hitzestau gefahr bei kleinem case.


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> würde dir die h50 empfehlen, die is nicht so laut wie die h70, und das bei gering weniger leistung.


 
Das möchte ich mal nicht so stehen lassen. Gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen bietet die H70 deutliche Vorteile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-man (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

wie ist denn deine Gehäuseinnentemperatur? Dafür das der Arctic cooler Freezer so klein ist kühlt er sehr gut du wirst kaum einen größeren Luftkühler reinbekommen und der den du hast sollte völlig reichen von der Kühlleistung her. Ich denke mal das deine Gehäusebelüftung zu gering ist oder sich wirklich die WLP verabschiedet hat. Wo möchtest du denn den Radiator von der Wakü hinbauen?


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> wie ist denn deine Gehäuseinnentemperatur? Dafür das der Arctic cooler Freezer so klein ist kühlt er sehr gut du wirst kaum einen größeren Luftkühler reinbekommen und der den du hast sollte völlig reichen von der Kühlleistung her. Ich denke mal das deine Gehäusebelüftung zu gering ist oder sich wirklich die WLP verabschiedet hat. Wo möchtest du denn den Radiator von der Wakü hinbauen?


 
Den Radiator müßte ich scheinbar wohl von außen an die Stelle setzen, wo jetzt noch die 2 80mm Lüfter (innen) sitzen.
Die Frage ist nur, ob beim H70 die Leitungen lang genug dafür sind, daß man den Radiator außen montieren kann.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig habe, bleiben für mich 3 Versionen über.
Platztechnisch denke ich, müßte auf jeden Fall das H70 bei mir mit Radiator außen unterzubringen sein oder?

Hier nochmal alle 3 Möglichkeiten:
- H70 Kit mit anderem, leiseren Lüfter (Länge der Leitung für Außenmontage ok?)
- Cooler Master GeminII S - Höhe ist ok, keine Ahnung ob der Lüfter sonst paßt (hat PWM Anschluß / habe ich nicht!)
- Thermalright AXP-140 Heatsink - Höhe ist ok, keine Ahnung ob der Lüfter sonst paßt


----------



## fornax7.10 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Passt der?:Samuel 17

PWM-Luffis passen auch auf nen 3-Pin Anschluss.

Ist die Kiste nicht ein bisschen lauf mit den ganzen Lüftern?

mfg


----------



## elohim (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Der samuel ist aber nicht wirklich besser als der bisherige Kühler....



Ausser dem AXP-140 könntest du auch noch einen besseren 92mm Kühler ausprobieren: Coolermaster Hyper TX3, Xigmatek Loki, Alpenföhn Sella

die sollten alle etwas besser als dein Freezer sein...


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Wow, Danke für den Tipp!
Der Samuel 17 könnte auch passen, jetzt habe ich aber schon 4 Möglichkeiten.

Die Lautstärke vom Gehäuse ist trotz der ganzen Lüfter im 2D Betrieb sehr leise, ich verwende aber auch Lüftersteuerung per Software.
Bei Spielen sind die Lüfter natürlich deutlich hörbar, laut ist das System aber nicht wirklich.
Finde ich zumindestens.


----------



## elemer (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



elohim schrieb:


> die sollten alle etwas besser als dein Freezer sein...


 
"Etwas besser", genau! Ich hab mir den Thread jetzt ganz durchgelesen und mein Gedanke dazu ist folgender: der Freezer 7 Pro bringt zwar keine Spitzenleistungen, aber kühlt völlig ausreichend! Du kannst den Freezer gerne gegen ein 100€ Teil ersetzen, aber Wunder würde ich mir da keine erwarten! Wenn das System in dem Setting eine Zeit lang gut gelaufen ist, muss irgendwo der Wurm drin sein! Aber der Freezer alleine kann's nicht sein!

Vielleicht doch nur mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und Temps abwarten...?!


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



elohim schrieb:


> Der samuel ist aber nicht wirklich besser als der bisherige Kühler....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huch, da war ich mit meiner Antwort zu langsam.
Danke, ich schau mir mal auch noch die andere Kühler an.


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

@elemer: Ich dachte nur wenn ich schon dran muß, kann ich es vielleicht noch einiges verbessern.
Also bringt es vielleicht nicht viel?


----------



## elohim (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



elemer schrieb:


> "Etwas besser", genau! Ich hab mir den Thread jetzt ganz durchgelesen und mein Gedanke dazu ist folgender: der Freezer 7 Pro bringt zwar keine Spitzenleistungen, aber kühlt völlig ausreichend! Du kannst den Freezer gerne gegen ein 100€ Teil ersetzen, aber Wunder würde ich mir da keine erwarten! Wenn das System in dem Setting eine Zeit lang gut gelaufen ist, muss irgendwo der Wurm drin sein! Aber der Freezer alleine kann's nicht sein!
> 
> Vielleicht doch nur mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und Temps abwarten...?!


 
jo schon, aber der coolermaster tx3 kostet keine 100€ sondern 13€ und lässt sich übrigens auch in alle Richtungen montieren, was bei kamiki's system vielleicht auch sinnvoll sein könnte.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



kamiki09 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob beim H70 die Leitungen lang genug dafür sind, daß man den Radiator außen montieren kann.



Das Prob ist nicht die Schlauchlänge sondern das man die Schläuche nicht vom Radi/Kühler trennen kann.(geschlossenes sys)
Da mußt du hinten schon ein riesiges Loch reinsägen wenn du den CPU Kühler hereinschieben willst oder den Radi raus


----------



## Lorin (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Beim NH-C14 kannst du doch den Toplüfter abbauen und nur den untenliegenden Lüfter verwenden (low profile config). Dann hat er nur eine Höhe von 105mm. Allerdings wird das Probleme mit den Festplatten geben. Vielleicht kannst du da nochmal genau messen ob er passen würde: höhe 105mm ; tiefe 166mm; breite 140mm

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt könntest du die Platten auch gegen 2,5'' SSDs tauschen, dann hast du in die Richtung mehr Platz  *Scherz*

Wenn du weisst, dass der Thermalright mit seinem 140mm lüfter passt, dann passt auch ziemlich sicher der Noctua. Denn die 166mm gehen ja in richtig Grafikkarte raus, und da ist ja noch platz. Und dein Chipsatz wird gleich noch mitgekühlt.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

oben den alten lüfter raus und ein 140mm lüfter oder 2 mal 120mm lüfter einbauen wenn bei dir keine vorhandene löcher da sind +stichsäge nehmen und schneiden +bohrer bohren .

2 : würde ich mal den kabelsalat richtig verlegen 
3 :die festplatten unten einbauen 
4 : kauf dier ne adapter für den board anschluß EPS 4 (verlängerung )
5: beste wäre ein xigmatek midgard zu kaufen


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> oben den alten lüfter raus und ein 140mm lüfter oder 2 mal 120mm lüfter einbauen wenn bei dir keine vorhandene löcher da sind +stichsäge nehmen und schneiden +bohrer bohren .
> 
> 2 : würde ich mal den kabelsalat richtig verlegen
> 3 :die festplatten unten einbauen
> ...


 
Das ist ein HTPC Gehäuse, sprich das liegt so, wie auf meinen Fotos.


----------



## brotkilla (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

ich würd dir auch ein neuse gehäuse empfehlen z.B :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred Midi-Tower - black
oder
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi-Tower - black

ein neues gehäuse hat den vorteil das es 
A. geräumiger ist
B. der airflow verbessert wird 
=> alle komponenten kühler


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Ich könnte dir noch den Corsair H60 oder H70 empfehlen! sieht toll aus, ist leise und kühlt sehr gut, zudem kannst du mit dem auch Intels I7 kühlen falls du mal umsteigst. Mein Vater kühlt mit der H70 einen AMD x6 und er ist sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## elohim (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



brotkilla schrieb:


> ich würd dir auch ein neuse gehäuse empfehlen z.B :
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred Midi-Tower - black
> oder
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi-Tower - black
> ...


 

Ich glaub nicht,dass er sich ein 200€ HTPC Gehäuse gekauft hat um jetzt auf ein Midgard umzusteigen


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Hier nochmal als Info:
Wie elohim oben schon geschrieben hat, handelt es sich bei dem Gehäuse um ein HTPC Gehäuse.
Dieses Gehäuse ist für mich der absolute Kernfaktor des besagten Rechners, ich will und werde deshalb mein Silverstone LC16 Gehäuse auf keinen Fall tauschen.
Es handelt sich wirklich um eines der wenigen HTPC Gehäuse, die ich persönlich in mein Wohnzimmer hinstellen würde.
Das Gehäuse ist genau das, was ich haben wollte.
Elegant und auf HTPC Basis relativ geräumig.
Zudem hat es mir Spass gemacht ein System zu bauen, was als Alternative für meine PS3 taugt.
So, das  wollte ich mal loswerden.
Also: Gehäuse muß bleiben, oder stellt Ihr euch einen Big-Tower neben den Fernseher?


----------



## fornax7.10 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Wenn dir das bauen Spass macht kannst du ja einfach mal die WLP austauchen! wenns dann läuft haste sogar Bares Geld gespart


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das bauen Spass macht kannst du ja einfach mal die WLP austauchen! wenns dann läuft haste sogar Bares Geld gespart


 
Da hast du wohl recht, einfacher ist diese Lösung scheinbar auch.
Aber irgendwie reizt es mich schon, das ganze zu verbessern.

Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine bestimmte Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Hmm ....nach all dem was ich zu deinem Prob hier gelesen habe würde ich folgendes mal machen ..

1. Den Kühler mal herunternehmen und die Wlp erneuern.

2. Danach mal testen ob es möglich ist den vcore zu senken.
Normalerweise werden in der Autoeinstellung mehr Spannung gegeben wie eigentlich nötig.

Vorgehensweise wäre erst einmal zu schauen wieviel Spannung unter Last anliegt 

Dazu benutzen ..

Um last zu erzeugen (sffts)

Download: Prime 95 Version 25.8 - Prime 95, 25.8, Download

Zum kontrollieren des anliegenden Vcores 

CPU-Z 1.57 zum Download bereit - cpu, amd, intel, cpu-z

Danach dann den Vcore im Bios mal so fixen das der selbe Wert unter last wie vorher ist ....und mit prime sffts dann auf stabilität testen.
Passt das.... dann im Bios den Vcore stufenweise weiter senken und jeweils danach die Stabilität testen und das so lange wiederholen bis die ersten fehler bei Prime kommen.
Dann den Vcore wieder eine Stufe rauf und nochmal testen 

Wenn deine CPU mit weniger Vcore stabil ist solltest du ein paar Grad weniger haben


----------



## kamiki09 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

@True Monkey:
Gute Idee, werde das machen, falls die Temperaturen so bleiben.
Erstmal besorge ich mir neue Wärmeleitpaste, trotzdem schaue ich wegen einem anderen Kühler nochmal weiter.
Nur wie gesagt, vorher lief das System sogar übertaktet ohne Probleme.
Allerdings sollte die Leistung auch im normalen Betrieb für mich reichen, von daher werde ich weniger Spannung trotzdem auch versuchen.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## kamiki09 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Ich habe es jetzt erst mal ein bischen mit geringerer Spannung beim Standard Takt von 3,4 GHz probiert.
Temperatur technisch gab es keine merkbare Verbesserung.
Bluescreen nach ca. 15 Minuten Prime Test.
Wie gesagt,vorher hatte ich die CPU mit 3,8 GHz am laufen, die Temperaturen der Kerne hatten OC nach mehr als 10 Stunden Prime Test 68-71 Grad, für mein Gehäuse also ok, das lief so.
Wenn es wirklich an der WLP liegt, kann das soviel unter Volllast ausmachen?
Besteht ggf. die Möglichkeit, das mein Prozessor defekt ist und deshalb so warm wird?
Hätte ich jetzt nur endlich etwas WLP, dann könnte ich wenigstens weiter suchen.
Ich versuche im laufe des Tages mal WLP zu besorgen und melde mich wenn die Zeit dazu reicht.


----------



## elemer (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*



kamiki09 schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, einfacher ist diese Lösung scheinbar auch.
> Aber irgendwie reizt es mich schon, das ganze zu verbessern.
> 
> Gibt es eine Empfehlung für eine bestimmte Wärmeleitpaste?


 
Nimm die Arctic Silver 5 oder MX 2. Für einen Versuch, ob die Temps sinken kannst kurzfristig ruhig auch was anderes nehmen, wegen mir sogar ein Pasten-Pad.

Ein neuer und besserer CPU-Kühler schadet nie, da gebe ich Dir und allen anderen hier Recht, aber das GRUNDSÄTZLICHE Hitzeproblem sollte erst mal untersucht und behoben werden. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist da ein guter Tip! Ich hab in der Nachbarschaft schon viele ältere Rechner wiederbelebt - nur durch Reinigen des CPU-Kühlers und Erneuern der Wärmeleitpaste!


----------



## kamiki09 (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

Habe grade eine weitere, gute Idee im Internet gefunden.
Da ist der hintere, äußer Lüfter gedreht worden, so das er ansaugt.
Der Prozessor wurde dann abgetrennt und die Luft wird seitlich rausgeführt.
Ist halt nur die Frage, womit man dieTrennung vernünftig macht und wie das ganze vernünftig befestigt wird.
Die Gehäusebelüftung der anderen Bauteile sollte beim meinem LC16 Gehäuse trotzdem noch vernüftig erfolgen, denke ich.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## elemer (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

So könntest Du zumindest schon mal die Grafikkarten als Verursacher ausschließen. Für einen Dauerbetrieb würde ich mir dafür aber von einem kundigen Menschen was aus Metall auf Maß machen lassen! Um eine neue Wärmeleitpaste kommst Du trotzdem nicht rum.


----------



## kamiki09 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] AM3 Prozessor kühlen, Empfehlungen / Tipps?*

So, bin was weiter.
Der neue Freezer 13 Pro schaft wahre Wunder.
Habe zwar auch alle Kabel anders verlegt, aber trotzdem sind die Temperaturen nicht mit vorher zu vergleichen.
Im Idle jetzt ca. 25 Grad, bei Prime 55 Grad.
Obwohl der Kühler super günstig ist, funktioniert er super.
Ich kenne es nur so, das normalerweise günstig den Punkt gut ausschließt.
Naja, auf zu neuen Themen also, werde jetzt wahrscheinlich trotzdem auf einen X6 gehen.
Natürlich wieder OC!
Danke an euch alle für die Hilfe!


----------

